# Errore durante emerge con use "arts"

## lsegalla

ho un problema durante un emerge -uDN world che ho lanciato

appena il sistema arriva a emergere libkonq mi dice quanto segue:

```
 * You are trying to compile kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 with the "arts" USE flag enabled.

 * However, kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 was compiled with the arts USE flag disabled.

 *

 * You must either disable this USE flag, or recompile

 * kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 with the arts USE flag enabled.

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called kde_pkg_setup

 *              kde.eclass, line   95:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "kdelibs missing arts"

 *  The die message:

 *   kdelibs missing arts

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9/temp/die.env'.

```

l'unica cosa che potrebbe essere collegata èche una settimana fa nel tentativo di installare non ricordo cosa, ho scoperto che avevo una directory profile errata (perdonate la mia scarsa precisione ma ora non ricordo esattamente cosa era)

se ho ben capito se avessi evitato di risolvere quel problema avrei potuto perdermi dei pacchetti o aggiornamenti importanti... e mi sembra poi di aver fatto un emerge -uDNp world e aver visto molti pacchetti... che ho deciso di emergere l'altro ieri

se ho ben capito qui bisogna ricompilare un po' di roba... che la soluzione sia un emerge -e world ?

attendo soluzioni, link o consigli...... vi ringrazio anticipatamente.....Last edited by lsegalla on Wed Jul 09, 2008 12:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -NDu world e ti ritroverai arts installato .

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> emerge -NDu world e ti ritroverai arts installato .

 

negativo, l'errore mi esce proprio dopo aver fatto questo

----------

## Scen

Il messaggio di emerge mi sembra eloquente:

```

 * You are trying to compile kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 with the "arts" USE flag enabled. 

 * However, kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 was compiled with the arts USE flag disabled. 

 * 

 * You must either disable this USE flag, or recompile 

 * kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 with the arts USE flag enabled. 

```

Ti consiglio di disabilitare la USE "arts" globalmente, ovvero in /etc/make.conf, e vivi felice  :Cool: 

----------

## ckx3009

ma se ricompila kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 con la USE atrs attiva e poi ricompila kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 sempre con la USE arts non ottiene quello che vuole lui?

----------

## lsegalla

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Il messaggio di emerge mi sembra eloquente:
> 
> ```
> 
>  * You are trying to compile kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 with the "arts" USE flag enabled. 
> ...

 

Questo lo immaginavo e fortunatamente lo avevo compreso ma ho pensato di chiedere... non sia mai che per questa stupidaggine magari un domani vado incontro a noie di vario tipo.... tutto qui

----------

## k01

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ma se ricompila kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 con la USE atrs attiva e poi ricompila kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 sempre con la USE arts non ottiene quello che vuole lui?

 

ovviamente sì, ma molti ritengono che arts produca più casini che benefici

----------

## lsegalla

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>  *ckx3009 wrote:*   ma se ricompila kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 con la USE atrs attiva e poi ricompila kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 sempre con la USE arts non ottiene quello che vuole lui? 
> 
> ovviamente sì, ma molti ritengono che arts produca più casini che benefici

 

A tal proposito leggo ora una riga nella guida del kde

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/kde-config.html

 *Quote:*   

> Se non volete usare aRts per tutto quello che riguarda l'aspetto multimediale, è necessario disabilitare l'opzione USE arts (attiva in modo predefinito). 

 

Avrei anche letto volentieri il link su arts ma vedo che è morto:

http://www.arts-project.org/

sarebbe interessante capire perchè alcuni credano che faccia piu' casini che altro pero'.....

----------

## lsegalla

Ho ripreso l'emerge -uDN world e ora mi è uscito un errore con un altro pacchetto: kcontrol

ecco il log, in rete ho trovato veramente poche informazioni su sto errore... è la prima volta che lo vedo!!

econf failed....

```
 * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4329:  Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2979:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3144:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3264:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3251:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## Scen

```

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

I log che hai postato non sono sufficienti, incolla qualche riga sopra. Comunque sembra che il processo di "configure" sia fallito per qualche oscuro motivo.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> sarebbe interessante capire perchè alcuni credano che faccia piu' casini che altro pero'...

 diciamo che tra i vari server audio disponibili l'unico che faccia più schifo di enligtment sound daemon (esd per i nemici, e sono tanti) per prestazioni, configurabilità, stabilità etc. (scarse) è proprio arts (che tutto sommato era nato solo per far fronte ad alcuni limiti di alsa e per consentire il forward dell'audio sui desktop remoti, non è mai stato un vero server audio).

Tra l'altro il progetto è ufficialmente morto visto che in kde4 c'è una libreria per la gestione audio ma arts non c'è più; se proprio ti necessita un server audio guarda a jack od a pulseaudio (se la tua necessità si limita a trasportare l'output audio tra computer diversi). Altrimenti se devi solo far "suonare" una singola applicazione in remoto c'è anche nas che non ha grandi opzioni ma brilla per leggerezza e stabilità nella mia modesta esperienza.

Semplicemente mi pare che hai kde compilato per metà con il supporto ad arts e per metà no. Quindi o abiliti la use arts e te lo tieni (de gustibus non sputazzellam) o disabiliti la use arts, rimuovi il pacchetto arts e ti ricompili ex novo tutto kde.

----------

## lsegalla

Vi ringrazio per i chiarimenti su arts (che non installo perchè non mi interessa nemmeno l'audio...)

 *Scen wrote:*   

> I log che hai postato non sono sufficienti, incolla qualche riga sopra. Comunque sembra che il processo di "configure" sia fallito per qualche oscuro motivo.

 

Ecco le righe sopra al log:

```
checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib64, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

```

Io kdelibs ce l'ho già installato...!!

Come mai mi dice che prima lo devo installare ?

Toh, per sicurezza allego questo:

```
storage ~ # emerge -p kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5  USE="gpm nls -examples"

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-it-2.2.20050523

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="alsa* fam* kerberos* spell*"

```

----------

## Scen

```

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings. 

```

Hai compilato kdelibs con una versione di QT, mentre i pacchetti KDE che stai provando a compilare ora verranno compilati con una versione diversa di QT.

Probabilmente:

Hai installato kdelibs (come dipendenza)

Successivamente hai aggiornato QT (es. 3.3.6 -> 3.3.8 )

Ora stai aggiornando altri pacchetti KDE

Soluzione?

```

emerge --oneshot kdelibs

```

----------

## lsegalla

Bene, il kdelibs è andato su.

Ho quasi finito l'aggiornamento, ma ora mi esce sto errore durante l'emerge di cdrdao

```
xcdrdao.cc: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

xcdrdao.cc:139: error: 'SigC' has not been declared

make[3]: *** [xcdrdao.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

```

sto cercando di capire da solo anche se sembra meno chiaro degli errori che ho visto finora

googlando un po' in giro ho visto che dovrebbe aver a che fare con una dipendenza di libsigc++ ma mi sembra strano perchè se ci fosse stata una dipendenza l'avrebbe emersa anche quella

qui c'è qualcos'altro: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=220493

poi ho controllato e questa libsigc++ ce l'ho già installata.... anzi ho la versione 2.2 (quindi piu0 alta di quelle che consigliano anche, sempre che sia un bene...)

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.2

```

poi ho controllato gcc e vedo che consigliano la 4.3.0 mentre io ho questa

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

```

ma mi sembra anche di ricordare che io avendo l'architettura amd64 questa 4.3 non è nella branca stabile e anzi mi sembra anche di ricordare che ho avuto problemi tempo fa con questa...

...dette tutte ste cose, sono nella direzione giusta oppure ho sparato una infinità di fesserie ? 

avete qualche altro consiglio/link/risorse per me ?

----------

